# Premade Computer Toolkits? Suggestions?



## Teletubby (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey. I was wondering, what do you guys recommend? I am starting out as a computer tech, and I want to have a formal toolkit for working with computers, instead of using the odd screwdriver lying around. So, do you have any recommendations for a pre-made toolkit?

Ultra 130 Piece Kit for $45

Misc. Computer Screws for $20.00

A Belkin Kit for $41.00

Some antistatic bags

Rosewill 90 Piece Kit for $31.00



Or should I just put together my own kit?


From what I can tell, I need the following tools:


- A set of good quality unmagnetized screwdrivers

- Various screwdriver bits/torx bits

- Hex driver with at least 3/16" and ¼" bits

- A set of mini screwdrivers for small screws

- Allen wrenches

- A grabber tool/tweezers/Vacuum Pen

- Wire cutters/strippers

- Needle nose pliers

- A good small flashlight

- A extensible mirror tool

- A Multimeter

- A Utility Knife

- Anti-static wrist strap

- A Portable Hard Drive for temporary User Backups/Etc.

- 

- 

- Power supply tester

- Plastic Pry Tool (Case cracker)

- Electrical tape

- A container/organizer for screws/small parts, etc.

- Zip ties

- Isopropyl Alcohol (cleaning heatsinks)

- Thermal compound

- Lint-free cloth

- Cotton Swabs

- Canned air

- Headphones/Earbuds (For testing audio output)

- 


Various cables/things:

- A few SATA cables/IDE cables

- USB Cables (type A, type B)

- Ethernet cables/Crossover cables

- Standard PC power cables

- Firewire cable

-


What else?


----------



## Teletubby (Aug 8, 2007)

I guess also:

- Set of Misc. Computer Screws

- Blank CDs/DVDs

- A couple sticks of each of different types/popular speeds of RAM (DDR, DDR2, etc.)

- Assortment of spare parts (mouse, keyboard, network card, 

- USB Network Adapter

- 

- 

- 









http://www.vpi.us/cat5-tlkit.html


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have one of those 130-pc kits. Most of it is lost now but it was great when new!

Now I keep a ratcheting screwdriver with a #2 Phillips head, USB drive with updates and drivers (8GB is perfect!), PATA->USB adapter for 2.5" and 3.5" drives, makeup brush for dusting, various USB adapters, and plenty of screws.


----------

